# 411 fender mirrors



## 66pl411 (Apr 29, 2006)

Does anyone know where to find or buy fender mount mirrors for a 411 I can only find them for the 60's skylines and 240z's PM me with a website of some information.


----------



## mcalkins3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Use some harley mirrors, seriously look sweeeeeeeeet


----------

